# Beware of radioactive clams



## bill ace 350 (May 28, 2019)

https://www.latimes.com/science/env...dome-is-leaking-radiation-20190528-story.html


----------



## JC in GB (May 28, 2019)

Time to get yourself a Geiger counter.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 28, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Time to get yourself a Geiger counter.



Absolutely. 
A food safety must have.


----------



## JC in GB (May 28, 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...d=SB_20190528104814&SearchText=geiger+counter


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 28, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...d=SB_20190528104814&SearchText=geiger+counter



and dosimeters....


----------



## xray (May 28, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> and dosimeters....



Got mine!


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 28, 2019)

xray said:


> Got mine!



Required equipment I guess for dining in seafood restaurants


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2019)

This is so timely, and alarming. Just last week I was looking up information about radiation levels on the West Coast of the US as a result of the Fukushima disaster. If you live on the West Coast, like I do, there are alarming "studies" about the appearance of cesium 134 in western waters and fishermen catching salmon with tumors. Evidently Fukushima is still leaking contaminated water into the ocean. I've read of various amounts, with some saying it is up to 300 tons a DAY!

Oh, well. We don't eat much fish. Hopefully the chickens, pigs, and beef we eat don't take up surfing!


----------



## JC in GB (May 28, 2019)

It's getting like Mad Max...


----------

